# The Black Blade



## Matt Stone (Dec 27, 2002)

Once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away, there was once a boy who was enamored of certain books written by Michael Moorcock.

When that boy became a man, he once saw a reproduction of the famed Black Blade of Moorcock's novels, Stormbringer.

Alas, that man no longer is able to track down information pertaining to a real life reproduction of that fantasy sword...

Can anybody help out?  Has anyone seen anything like this in recent years?  I know I saw it once upon a time, but for the life of me I can't track anything down...

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2002)

Oh yeah, I liked that stuff too! I don't know where you'd find Elric's blade though.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 27, 2002)

It can be found, but it's not cheap.

http://www.multiverse.org/misc/stormbringer.html


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 28, 2002)

Ummm...  ouch.

Absolutely gorgeous, but a tad beyond my price range at the time...  Then again, it may well be worth it.

Gonna have to think about this one.  Thanks Phil!


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 28, 2002)

Any other info on this?  I have been searching my butt off, but have yet to find anything other than a boatload of links for some Swedish rock band by the same name...

In other news, I *did* manage to download some Blue Oyster Cult songs written by BOC and Michael Moorcock!

iMesh rocks!

Gambarimasu.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 29, 2002)

You could try having a custom maker craft a replica for you.  It would probably be cheaper than the one to which I linked before.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2002)

At that price I hope it steals souls.


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 31, 2002)

At that price, I may have to *sell* my soul in order to afford it...

But as beautiful as that blade is, it may almost be worth the price...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *At that price, I may have to sell my soul in order to afford it...*



LOL! Yes, collecting blades can be an expensive hobby.


----------

